# saddened



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi folks

I just bought my first(and probably my last) springfield armory gun--a range officer compact in 9mm. I wanted a 9mm 1911-- this fit the bill. LUckily I took it home -- opened it up , cleaned and lubed it before firing. As I dry fired the gun with a snap cap, I noticed scratching of the match barrel--worsening as I racked the slide a few times. IT seems someone was asleep in quality control and missed a few burrs in the slide--where the barrel rides. I took it apart, smoothed out the burrs-- all seems fine- I look for ward to shooting my ruined Range officer soon-- hope it shoots well-- bette r than it looks now anyway--

if this is what an american factory is producing now a days-- NO thanks-- 

Never had issues like this with mu H-K, Dan wessons, czs.....and it is not a cheap gun either-- at least I cleane dit prir to use-- or things could have een worse

moral of the story--clean and lube before shooting


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Argh. I am saddened too. The Range Officer is presented as a grade or two up from Springfield's 'standard quality'. The implication is too obvious.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Too bad about your Springfield. I have a SA EMP in 9mm, no problems with it ever. I can't say that about the Colt LW officers model that I replaced with the EMP. Any gun manufacturer can put out a gun with flaws on occasion. If it were mine, I'd have contacted Springfield armory and sent it back. It's doubtful you could do that now after you tried to fix it yourself. Maybe worth a shot though, can't hurt.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pictures?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Is it made by Springfield, or imported under their brand? There may be QA issues if it's foreign made. There may also be QA issues if it's American made and the plant is a union shop. Maybe that one was put together when somebody was supposed to be on his lunch break.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I know how frustrating that sort of thing is, but it does happen. I remember the only LCP I owned a few years back, the I could not figure out why the recoil guide rod was getting tore up. I busted out my magnifier, and noticed a big nasty burr on the guide rod hole, in the slide. I took a diamond file to it, and moved on. 

I am not trying to make excuses for shoddy workmanship, but as a machinist, I see a lot of crap happen that should not.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

thanks for the replies

I took it apart and buffe d out most of the scratches-- it is better than before-- small metal bits came out each time I cleaned it(shot it 3 times so far) not a ba d piece--too bad quality control lacks and customer service did not even write back to me(after 3 emails)--great company!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

boatdoc173 said:


> thanks for the replies
> 
> I took it apart and buffe d out most of the scratches-- it is better than before-- small metal bits came out each time I cleaned it(shot it 3 times so far) not a ba d piece--too bad quality control lacks and customer service did not even write back to me(fater 3 emails)--great company!


Nothing like getting "gaffed" off huh? That irks me, more than the problem! :smt076


----------



## trgams (Feb 23, 2016)

email is slow..give them a call.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Some match grade barrels need a proper fitting along with a barrel link adjustment. Just sayin if you can't find the burr


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

my wife hated it. I was very disappointed-- consigned it and use the $$ for a better gun


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

boatdoc173 said:


> my wife hated it. I was very disappointed-- consigned it and use the $$ for a better gun


Works for you,,Works for me, lol. Good luck my friend


----------



## monadh (Dec 11, 2007)

I have owned 4 Springfield 1911s for 3 years, and I am buying my 5th in 2017. The one issue I had, Springfield handled with great customer support. While they have been responsive to e-mails, they are extremely responsive to calls. I am surprised that you did not call them. What they would have done for you would have made you a customer for life.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Springfield has maintained a good reputation for quality and service, for a long time. Sorry, it didn't happen for you. I've had four different ones that were perfect, right out of the box.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

my Xd mod 2 and xds are fine guns without issues. Too bad about that range officer. it happens with all makers these days it seems. no one is perfect.

at least they responded to my request for 10 round magazine in some of their guns. I FINALLY have that XDM I have wanted for years but could not get due to round limits in this "wonderful state"(CT)


----------

